

Show HN: TIL List - Daily insights from startups in your inbox - rguldener
http://www.tillist.com

======
rguldener
Hey HN,

one of the builders here. We created this as a side project because a lot of
times founders we talked to shared really interesting insights in person with
us, but would be too busy to run a blog and write about their learnings on a
regular basis. TIL List gives those people the ability to share their insights
with others and everybody gets to learn something new every day.

We just launched and will soon start to send out the first emails, we hope you
will be on board!

We are looking forward to your feedback!

------
petercooper
Not exactly the same but along similar lines: <http://www.21times.org/> (a few
well known HNers seem to have written for it so far)

------
maxmin
Nice idea! How many subscribers are already in the list?

~~~
rguldener
We just launched but will soon start to post numbers

